# Comics  > Image Comics >  Brubaker/Phillips "General Discussion"

## numberthirty

Since it seems like their work will be picking up here in short order.

Quick link to a related thread -

https://community.cbr.com/showthread...-Reckless-quot

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Anyone read "Pulp"? I bought it today and loved it.

----------


## Twice-named

> Anyone read "Pulp"? I bought it today and loved it.


Have it but haven’t read it yet. Plan to this weekend.

----------


## Joker

Did they release this digitally? I just looked through the last few Bru emails and didn't see a link... maybe I missed it. 

I'm not buying any physical comics right now, but I would pick it up digitally.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Did they release this digitally? I just looked through the last few Bru emails and didn't see a link... maybe I missed it. 
> 
> I'm not buying any physical comics right now, but I would pick it up digitally.


I bought it through the comixology app.

----------


## Joker

Okay, so it is. Thanks! 

Maybe this weekend.

----------


## matt levin

I've read "the first issue" so to speak, that is, about the first comics-length of pages; just getting out of the set-up.  It's Very Expensive Comic Book, so far, but then, it's Brubaker/Phillips, so I'm happy to be here.

----------


## seismic-2

_Pulp_ was an interesting blend of Depression-era noir-type drama plus Old West outlaw story.  That sounds like a mess, but of course it wasn't, given this creative team.  As always, I'm already looking forward to their next project.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> _Pulp_ was an interesting blend of Depression-era noir-type drama plus Old West outlaw story.  That sounds like a mess, but of course it wasn't, given this creative team.  As always, I'm already looking forward to their next project.


I liked how they use both genres to talk about the other one.

----------


## Twice-named

Just finished it. Loved it. Like I do with all of Brubaker and Phillips’ work. Some real relatable feelings like how Max feels younger than his age. Jeremiah’s anger and determination to do something about what he sees happening in the world.

----------


## Sparko

Question on Cruel Summer... Is this a hardcover of what’s already collected in trades?

----------


## matt levin

About 3/4 through, and I'm glad to be readin' it.

----------


## seanphillips

No, it collects #1, 5-12 of the last monthly Criminal series. No plans for a trade anytime soon.

----------


## Sparko

Gotcha. Thanks. So what’s up with issues 2-4?

----------


## MRP

> Gotcha. Thanks. So what’s up with issues 2-4?


#2 and 3 were collected and expanded in Bad Weekend. 

-M

----------


## Sparko

Ah ok, and I already have that! Lovely! Now how the fuck do you organize this on a shelf?! Haha!

----------


## Sparko

So I finally read Pulp...

These guys are amazing. Another fantastic piece of art from Brubaker and Phillips. I will say, this one may be sitting amongst the top for me.

----------


## Kirby101

Just read Pulp as well. What he said ^^^^

----------


## Hatut Zeraze

I just lent Pulp to my non-comic-fan brother-in-law.  He loved it (no surprise to us).  He asked if I had more, so I just sent home Bad Weekend.

----------


## Sparko

I wasn’t really blown away by Bad Weekend. I’ll reread it soon, maybe I missed something in it that left an underwhelming experience for me, but first I’m going to tackle Cruel Summer. I heard it’s Banaramas. Ha!

Yeah once I tackle Cruel I’ll redo Bad Weekend.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://bleedingcool.com/comics/ed-b...-of-the-devil/

New info on "Reckless".

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ign...iminal%3famp=1

New pages in a preview.

----------


## Twice-named

Is there a world you want them to revisit? We just had Criminal. I’d like to see Fatale and Kill or Be Killed revisited. The door was definitely left open for Kill or Be Killed but not really for Fatale if I remember correctly.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I wanted them to do arc for Jen in "Criminal". She was the daughter of a thief who grew up and became a cop. Specifically she works for Internal Affairs.  That always felt compelling and I wish she had a bigger role in the overall "Criminal" franchise. Or just make it a one-off like "All my heroes are junkies".

----------


## Twice-named

> I wanted them to do arc for Jen in "Criminal". She was the daughter of a thief who grew up and became a cop. Specifically she works for Internal Affairs.  That always felt compelling and I wish she had a bigger role in the overall "Criminal" franchise. Or just make it a one-off like "All my heroes are junkies".


Yeah, I remember her. You’re right. They could craft a really compelling story with her in it.  Undoubtedly, involving police corruption but with a twist.

----------


## Sparko

So what’s everyone’s favorite Criminal story so far? I’m rereading Coward, Lawless, & The Dead and The Dying, because I read those so long ago, but besides that, I might have to say it’s been Wrong Place, Wrong Time, or The Last of The Innocent. And also Pulp. Such good work, really.

----------


## MRP

Just read Reckless this evening, and loved it. It will place quite high up on the list of Bru/Phillips favorites, and I am definitely looking forward to the second volume in April already. I will just have to reread the first volume a couple of times to get me through. 

-M

----------


## MRP

> So what’s everyone’s favorite Criminal story so far? I’m rereading Coward, Lawless, & The Dead and The Dying, because I read those so long ago, but besides that, I might have to say it’s been Wrong Place, Wrong Time, or The Last of The Innocent. And also Pulp. Such good work, really.


Picking favorite Criminal arcs is like picking favorite children. There just all so good. My favorite is probably always going to be the one I reread most recently, and that will change as I revisit them all. But I do have a fondness for the two standalone specials done in magazine format. 

-M

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Is there a world you want them to revisit? We just had Criminal. I’d like to see Fatale and Kill or Be Killed revisited. The door was definitely left open for Kill or Be Killed but not really for Fatale if I remember correctly.


"Kill or Be Killed" has a sequel hook but I don't know if i want them to actually go through with it.

I think a crossover between "Reckless" and one of the other titles could be fun. "Criminal" feels like the obvious choice but I think you could do one with either "Fade out" or "Kill or be killed".

I bought "Reckless" last week. I liked it but felt the ending was underwhelming. I'm still curious about the next two novels coming out next year.

----------


## seismic-2

There are plenty of tales that could be told in more _Fatale_ volumes.  We've seen some stories from WWII, from the Old West, and from the Medieval era, so the cast can keep changing, but the essential conflict remains the same.  The Manson-era story arc was of course especially appropriate for this series, but I would also like to see stories exploring similar activities involving the Fatale character and the Bishop character (whatever their current manifestations may be) during other turbulent historical settings such as the dot-com bubble, the collapse of the USSR, and the Trump administration.

----------


## batnbreakfast

What's with Ed Brubaker writing a blue/pink haired, pierced woman into his books. Is it his wife guest-starring or what? There's Karon in *Catwoman*, Stacy in *Gotham Central* and the girl on the cover of *Reckless*. Maybe there are more and I missed them. Just me being curious.

----------


## ed2962

> What's with Ed Brubaker writing a blue/pink haired, pierced woman into his books. Is it his wife guest-starring or what? There's Karon in *Catwoman*, Stacy in *Gotham Central* and the girl on the cover of *Reckless*. Maybe there are more and I missed them. Just me being curious.


Brubaker was an alternative rocker back in the 80's. I don't that that's the _actual_ reason, but I thought I'd throw it out there.

----------


## numberthirty

> What's with Ed Brubaker writing a blue/pink haired, pierced woman into his books. Is it his wife guest-starring or what? There's Karon in *Catwoman*, Stacy in *Gotham Central* and *the girl on the cover of Reckless.* Maybe there are more and I missed them. Just me being curious.


That character(Anna...) wanted to put a midnight screening of the film _The Decline Of Western Civilization_ on.

What color was her hair going to be? Strawberry blonde?

----------


## batnbreakfast

> Brubaker was an alternative rocker back in the 80's. I don't that that's the _actual_ reason, but I thought I'd throw it out there.





> That character(Anna...) wanted to put a midnight screening of the film _The Decline Of Western Civilization_ on.
> 
> What color was her hair going to be? Strawberry blonde?



My mission for 2021 is to read as much Brubaker as possible and hopefully she shows up elsewhere, too. The impression I got is she's a voice of reason character.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> My mission for 2021 is to read as much Brubaker as possible and hopefully she shows up elsewhere, too. The impression I got is she's a voice of reason character.


Reckless is getting two more sequels so we'll see her again.  :Wink:

----------


## batnbreakfast

> Reckless is getting two more sequels so we'll see her again.


Only two? This is me hoping for even more. The cover for the second book looks so good.

----------


## MRP

Brubaker & Phillips appearing with Brian Hibbs for his virtual book of the month club evet at his store, discussing Reckless and their creative process. It's about 2 hours long though...




-M

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Only two? This is me hoping for even more. The cover for the second book looks so good.


they plan to do more but so far only 3 are confirmed.

----------


## batnbreakfast

Ed Brubaker has mixed feelings on The Falcon and the Winter Soldier

https://www.comicsbeat.com/ed-brubak...inter-soldier/

----------


## Eto

> Ed Brubaker has mixed feelings on The Falcon and the Winter Soldier
> 
> https://www.comicsbeat.com/ed-brubak...inter-soldier/


He's one of the greatest writers imo, I love his work both for Marvel and DC and his work over at Image....putting that aside, seriously what did he expect? That he'd get bigger compensation err well too bad it's Marvel's character. Hopefully Marvel and Ed will settle it, but I don't see it happening.

----------


## numberthirty

> He's one of the greatest writers imo, I love his work both for Marvel and DC and his work over at Image....*putting that aside, seriously what did he expect?* That he'd get bigger compensation err well too bad it's Marvel's character. Hopefully Marvel and Ed will settle it, but I don't see it happening.


On the one hand?

Sure. Not the first time "Work For Hire..." talent has been exploited. Probably will not be the last.

All that said?

*Every Single Cent* Marvel has made from The Winter Soldier does not exist without that creative team. Trotting out "Marvel's Character..." doesn't change that the creative team deserves way, way better than they ever got.

----------


## Eto

> On the one hand?
> 
> Sure. Not the first time "Work For Hire..." talent has been exploited. Probably will not be the last.
> 
> All that said?
> 
> *Every Single Cent* Marvel has made from The Winter Soldier does not exist without that creative team. Trotting out "Marvel's Character..." doesn't change that the creative team deserves way, way better than they ever got.


Well, yes he deserves better, but he shouldn't expect a huge compensation.

----------


## numberthirty

> Well, yes he deserves better, but *he shouldn't expect a huge compensation.*


When they would not have made a dime without his work?

Agree to disagree.

----------


## cgh

> When they would not have made a dime without his work?
> 
> Agree to disagree.


This is the age-old dispute about work for hire. I agree it sucks and I wish creators got a better deal out of it, something more akin to creator-owned. At least they get to keep and sell their original artwork now thanks to the efforts of Neal Adams and others. It's an uncomfortable truth that a lot of the creators whose work we read and love are living in near-poverty for much of their careers. I know it's their choice and so on but it's still not great and I'm sure the Big Two at least could do better.

----------


## batnbreakfast

> This is the age-old dispute about work for hire. I agree it sucks and I wish creators got a better deal out of it, something more akin to creator-owned. At least they get to keep and sell their original artwork now thanks to the efforts of Neal Adams and others. It's an uncomfortable truth that a lot of the creators whose work we read and love are living in near-poverty for much of their careers. I know it's their choice and so on but it's still not great and I'm sure the Big Two at least could do better.


None of the Big Two wants to set a precedence for writers being rewarded after a successful adaption but I do hope Brubaker (and Ostrander with The Suicide Squad) got a huge, well deserved paycheck for the cameo.

----------


## Tony

> Ed Brubaker has mixed feelings on The Falcon and the Winter Soldier
> 
> https://www.comicsbeat.com/ed-brubak...inter-soldier/


I thought his Cap run was good.

I also think Bucky was created by Joe Simonson and Jack Kirby. Not to mention I see just as much Gruenwald in the show as I do Brubaker. The Flag Smashers, US Agent, Battle Star, probably more but it's been so long since I read it all. Didn't Falcon get the Shield after Brubaker? He gave Bucky a new code name and a metal arm and wrote some great stories. He isn't even responsible for most of the series stories. Says Robert Morales created Isaiah Bradley. Stan Lee made the Falcon.

That's what writing comics for other companies is. I get he has been anti work for hire for a long time but without his runs on stuff like Batman and Captain America he would have ALOT less success and he wouldn't have a thread dedicated to his works.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Any news on his creator owned titles?

----------


## batnbreakfast

> Any news on his creator owned titles?


You could subscribe to his newsletter

edbrubaker@basementgang.net

That's my way of keeping up

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.com...-cover-reveal/

The cover of "Reckless" 's 3rd graphic novel is revealed.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.com...aker-phillips/

Brubaker talks about the connection between Reckless and superhero comics.

----------


## seanphillips

The books have been printed for weeks, but now the new Criminal Deluxe Editions are coming at last. My LCS tells me volume one is available today, and volume two next Wednesday. And then the second Reckless book, Friend of the Devil is out the following week!IMG_88AF30EE06A1-1.jpg

----------


## Fantomen

> I thought his Cap run was good.
> 
> I also think Bucky was created by Joe Simonson and Jack Kirby. Not to mention I see just as much Gruenwald in the show as I do Brubaker. The Flag Smashers, US Agent, Battle Star, probably more but it's been so long since I read it all. Didn't Falcon get the Shield after Brubaker? He gave Bucky a new code name and a metal arm and wrote some great stories. He isn't even responsible for most of the series stories. Says Robert Morales created Isaiah Bradley. Stan Lee made the Falcon.
> 
> That's what writing comics for other companies is. I get he has been anti work for hire for a long time but without his runs on stuff like Batman and Captain America he would have ALOT less success and he wouldn't have a thread dedicated to his works.



I don't care how good his Daredevil, Captain America, Gotham Central was, DC/Marvel was lucky they had him,not other way. To most of his fans today he is the master of noir,crime comics with Sean Phillips.  He didn't win Eisner award for generic Batman.   Sure he made prolly more money working for Marvel,DC but most of his acclaimed older works is outside superhero world.  He would have been great writer,acclaimed even without the big two.   Just like Garth Ennis doesn't need Marvel,DC, Alan Moore didn't, Mignola,Kirkman, Sakai etc 

This thread is named after his works with Phillips, made for him for him by his those type of fans.  Criminals fans who has every book,series with Sean Phillips.  Not by fans of generic old Batman with weird Scott Macdaniel art. I read that much later out respect for his creator owned works.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> The books have been printed for weeks, but now the new Criminal Deluxe Editions are coming at last. My LCS tells me volume one is available today, and volume two next Wednesday. And then the second Reckless book, Friend of the Devil is out the following week!IMG_88AF30EE06A1-1.jpg


Looking forward to it.

----------


## Muadib

Any word on Incognito vol 3?

----------


## seanphillips

> Any word on Incognito vol 3?


We never had any plans for a third volume.

----------


## Muadib

> We never had any plans for a third volume.


Oh, thats a pity, i really loved that series and love pulp. I thought that with the ending of the 2nd volume, you were setting it up for a jailbreak and answer the questions posed in 2 about Black Death's origin. 

Ah well. Maybe you guys will change your mind in the future, in the mean time i am really enjoying Reckless.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://monkeysfightingrobots.co/rev...satanic-panic/

Early review for the second Reckless book.

https://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/...-phillips.html

New interview with Brubaker and Phillips.

----------


## cgh

> I don't care how good his Daredevil, Captain America, Gotham Central was, DC/Marvel was lucky they had him,not other way.


There's a quote from The Comics Journal (I think, I can't recall exactly) along the lines of "Creators don't do superheroes because they want to, but because they have to." That's an overstatement, especially when you consider TCJ's biases, but I think there's a kernel of truth in it. It does seem that for certain creators, getting out while they are hot is the right thing to do.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I read "Friend of the Devil" and thought it was good.

----------


## numberthirty

Enjoyed _Friend Of The Devil_ quite a bit. It managed to take place on a fairly small scale while still tying quite a few corners of fiction together.

Also some pretty solid character work without hitting you over the head with it.

----------


## Twice-named

Like all their work, it sucked me in and I couldn’t stop until I was done. Can’t wait for the next book.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway



----------


## newparisian

Hey Mr. Phillips,

Any plans to reprint the hardcovers of Incognito, Fatale, and Kill or Be Killed?

Just received Reckless v2 in the mail, can't wait to dive in. Keep up the good work.

----------


## seanphillips

No, sorry. It's just too expensive.

----------


## Jekyll

Recently I purchased, Reckless and I read it in one sitting. What a fun book! Can't wait to pick up the next book.

----------


## newparisian

> No, sorry. It's just too expensive.


Ah damn, sorry to hear that. 
Thank you for responding. I'll look forward to every new thing you guys put out.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://www.comicbookherald.com/crim...-1-review/amp/

A review for the Deluxe Edition.

----------


## GemSaloon007

Finished Friend of the Devil and enjoyed it quite a bit. I liked it more than the first one. Part of my problem with the first one (which I enjoyed a lot) is it felt like Ethan just blundered into every situation without really knowing what the hell was going on and ended up getting all the answers given to him. But I guess that was kind of the point, he was blinded by a very personal rage and wanted revenge. I liked that Ethan actually investigated things and talked to people and discovered clues and put the pieces together. Looking forward to the next one.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://www.google.com/amp/s/filmsch...rubaker/%3famp

Someone pitched a Reckless adaptation.

----------


## numberthirty

Honestly?

I'm always kinda stunned that two out of three B/P properties *have not already been* adapted.

----------


## MRP

Picked up a copy of Friend of the Devil at my lcs earlier this week but didn't have a chance to crack it open and read it until this evening. I really dug the first volume, and I liked this one even more. Superbly executed and an engrossing read. Cracked open the book and was totally absorbed until I turned the final page. Can't wait until October to get the next volume. 

-M

----------


## matt levin

I don't buy many 'hard-cover' comics, heh:  comics books.  I'm sure glad I'm buying these.

----------


## Bad Witch

So I've tried to look up reading orders on Google for this to no luck or I'm confused. Can some one post the criminal reading order please.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> So I've tried to look up reading orders on Google for this to no luck or I'm confused. Can some one post the criminal reading order please.


So for the first 7 volumes, it's Volume 1, 2, 5 and then the OGN "all my heroes were Junkies". That's the stories in the present.

Volume 3, 4, 7 are prequels to the above. Volume 6 is a sidestory that doesn't really connect. There are cameos from the other characters but they don't really imply a time frame with the other stories. 

I believe the 2019 run are flashback arcs to the above.

----------


## numberthirty

> So for the first 7 volumes, it's Volume 1, 2, 5 and then the OGN "all my heroes were Junkies". That's the stories in the present.
> 
> Volume 3, 4, 7 are prequels to the above. Volume 6 is a sidestory that doesn't really connect. There are cameos from the other characters but they don't really imply a time frame with the other stories. 
> 
> I believe the 2019 run are flashback arcs to the above.


Honestly...

A hard and fast "A/B/C/D..." reading order is kinda tough in that the above is the case.

While it roughly lays out a logical order, there is a lot of the later "Taking Place In The Past..." volumes being referenced in the stories that are taking place in the here and now.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Honestly...
> 
> A hard and fast "A/B/C/D..." reading order is kinda tough in that the above is the case.
> 
> While it roughly lays out a logical order, there is a lot of the later "Taking Place In The Past..." volumes being referenced in the stories that are taking place in the here and now.


The stories tend to work on their own so I wouldn't stress the reading order.

----------


## numberthirty

Yep.

If someone isn't a particularly big "Big Picture..." person?

Most of the stuff works pretty well anyway.

----------


## seanphillips

> So I've tried to look up reading orders on Google for this to no luck or I'm confused. Can some one post the criminal reading order please.


#5 is a sequel of sorts to #2 but apart from that, they're all stand-alone stories that can be read in any order.

----------


## Kirby101

Sean, have you considered or been approached for an Artist Edition of your work?

----------


## seanphillips

> Sean, have you considered or been approached for an Artist Edition of your work?


No. My pages for the last 15 years or so have been either a weird combination of digital and analogue or blue marker/inks and wouldn't look good in an Artist's Edition, so it would have to be older stuff. I've still got most of my Hellblazer pages, so they might work.

----------


## Bad Witch

Thanks everybody who replied (didn't want to pollute the thread with multi quotes) 

I'm asking because I'm going to read them all online , and once the hardcover deluxe editions are available on Canada Amazon I'm sure to buy them all. Excited!!!

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://***********/meanwhile/the-pul...p-5063ac6b50ec

A writeup about "Pulp".

----------


## Kirby101

> No. My pages for the last 15 years or so have been either a weird combination of digital and analogue or blue marker/inks and wouldn't look good in an Artist's Edition, so it would have to be older stuff. I've still got most of my Hellblazer pages, so they might work.


Thanks. Those bluemaker/inks  sound cool, I love seeing process. Maybe you could just put a few progress pages in the back of a book. Like Walt Simonson does on Ragnarok.

----------


## seanphillips

> Thanks. Those bluemaker/inks  sound cool, I love seeing process. Maybe you could just put a few progress pages in the back of a book. Like Walt Simonson does on Ragnarok.


We do when there's space. There's some script, thumbnails and pencils at the back of Reckless. And all the Deluxe hardcovers have plenty of process stuff.

----------


## Kirby101

> We do when there's space. There's some script, thumbnails and pencils at the back of Reckless. And all the Deluxe hardcovers have plenty of process stuff.


That's what I get for being a monthly issue buyer.  :Wink:

----------


## seanphillips

> That's what I get for being a monthly issue buyer.


You mean you haven't read Pulp or the two Reckless books?

----------


## Kirby101

> You mean you haven't read Pulp or the two Reckless books?


Of course I have, read everything you guys do. Pulp and Reckless digital.

----------


## seanphillips

Phew! Had me worried there...

----------


## Kirby101

> Phew! Had me worried there...


I go back to "Coward" with you guys. Have read everything since.

----------


## batnbreakfast

Thank you, Sean Phillips for making me sad. The final pages of Reckless and Friend of the Devil are haunting. Can't wait for Vol.3

----------


## bkart1978

> Hey Mr. Phillips,
> 
> Any plans to reprint the hardcovers of Incognito, Fatale, and Kill or Be Killed?
> 
> Just received Reckless v2 in the mail, can't wait to dive in. Keep up the good work.


For what it's worth, Incognito is still pretty readily available. The other two (especially Fatale) not so much. Very sad looking at my poor lonely Fatale Volume 2. I'm still hoping SOMEDAY it can find its mate. I want to read the darn thing! I just devoured Criminal start to finish in about 3 days.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://aiptcomics.com/2021/05/27/cr...ak-masterwork/

A editorial about revisiting Criminal.

----------


## Jekyll

Man I read both the Reckless books in one sitting! Great stuff and looking forward to the next story!

----------


## Jekyll

What should I try next? 

Criminal, Pulp, or Kill or be killed?

----------


## MRP

> What should I try next? 
> 
> Criminal, Pulp, or Kill or be killed?


I like them all, but my order of preference for the three would be the order you listed them:

Criminal

then Pulp

then Kill or Be Killed

but since Pulp is standalone a read, you could start with that before diving into one of the longer series. 

-M

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> What should I try next? 
> 
> Criminal, Pulp, or Kill or be killed?


Pulp is one graphic novel.

Kill or Be Killed is an ongoing story told over 24 issues/4 volumes of story.

Criminal is an series of graphic novels that is an ongoing anthology. Essentially it's like a shared universe. Most of the graphic novels are singular stories that can be read separately.

I bought Kill or Be Killed and Criminal when Comixology was having a Image comic sale. So I got them for a massive discount.

----------


## GemSaloon007

Jekyll, I would recommend starting with Pulp. Mostly because it is short and you can fly through that pretty quickly but it is also really good. After that, you should totally dive into Criminal.

----------


## ed2962

I just got *Scene Of The Crime* in the mail. But I haven't had time to read it yet.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://thrillingdetective.com/2019/06/15/criminal/amp/

https://www.comicbookherald.com/crim...-1-review/amp/

Interesting articles about Criminal I stumbled upon.

----------


## batnbreakfast

> https://thrillingdetective.com/2019/06/15/criminal/amp/
> 
> https://www.comicbookherald.com/crim...-1-review/amp/
> 
> Interesting articles about Criminal I stumbled upon.


Made me wish I'd own all the single issues for the essays on movies. The DLX edition doesn't include the non Brubaker material (I get why, though). I'm happy to learn about the early influences and movies I missed so far.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I picked up "Scene of the Crime".  I'm enjoying it alot so if Mr. Brubaker and Mr. Phillips wants to do anymore....I'm game for it.

The back matter is pretty great.

----------


## seanphillips

There's a few signed and sketched copies of Reckless and Criminal available from http://www.seanphillips.bigcartel.com

----------


## GemSaloon007

From Mr. Phillips' Twitter page, the title of the 4th Reckless book and just a peek at the cover art.
https://twitter.com/seanpphillips/st...28585028096000

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> From Mr. Phillips' Twitter page, the title of the 4th Reckless book and just a peek at the cover art.
> https://twitter.com/seanpphillips/st...28585028096000


I haven't read the 3rd one yet but I'm excited for the 4th already.

----------


## seanphillips

The third Reckless book, Destroy All Monsters, is out now.reckless-v3.jpg

----------


## MRP

> The third Reckless book, Destroy All Monsters, is out now.reckless-v3.jpg


Picked up the copy my lcs had pulled for me this afternoon. Hoping to be able to sit down and read it tomorrow (no Sox game to watch now that they bowed out of the playoffs). 


-M

----------


## GemSaloon007

Nice interview with Brubaker in The Hollywood Reporter - https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/mo...el-1235034966/

And here is an interesting moment from the interview. Brubaker on what could be coming up in the future.




> Q: How far will Reckless go beyond book three?
> 
> B: We were going to do the first three and take a break and do the other books and come back and do two or three more of the Reckless books, but when [Robert] Kirkman read the first book, he was like, Why are you only doing three? and Im like, Were not stopping at three. I have an idea for a sequel to The Fade Out that I want to do. And I have this other slightly longer stand-alone graphic novel idea I want to do. And then after those well come back and do more. Kirkman was like, No! I want to see more of these guys. Youve got to do at least five before you take a break. So I was like, All right, fine, just for you. Well do five. Now Im halfway through four and Im plotting through five. I should listen to Kirkman more. Im glad he convinced me to do that.

----------


## Ramsay Snow

Are there plans for a huge deluxe or omnibus collection of the Reckless series?

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/new...ss-adaptation/

I thought it was a joke answer but I'd be open to it. I thought Stan would also be good for Tracy if they ever do Lawless.

----------


## Kirby101

> https://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/new...ss-adaptation/
> 
> I thought it was a joke answer but I'd be open to it. I thought Stan would also be good for Tracy if they ever do Lawless.


I think Chris Evans fits the role better. The character is a Robert Redford type.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> I think Chris Evans fits the role better. The character is a Robert Redford type.


It would be a good career move for him. It would help him shake off typecasting etc.

----------


## MRP

Finally had a chance to sit down and read Destroy All Monsters tonight. I absolutely adore this series, and I would be hard pressed to pick a favorite of the three volumes so far, but this one might be it. The story of Ethan and Anna's friendship just gave this one an added dimension that sucked me in even more. I've been on the Brubaker-Phillips train since the first issue of Criminal came out from Icon (and went back to read all the Sleepless stuff before Fatale came out), and its just absolutely refreshing that thei collaboration just keeps getting better and better and is still producing such enjoyable stuff. 

-M

----------


## Jekyll

> Finally had a chance to sit down and read Destroy All Monsters tonight. I absolutely adore this series, and I would be hard pressed to pick a favorite of the three volumes so far, but this one might be it. The story of Ethan and Anna's friendship just gave this one an added dimension that sucked me in even more. I've been on the Brubaker-Phillips train since the first issue of Criminal came out from Icon (and went back to read all the Sleepless stuff before Fatale came out), and its just absolutely refreshing that thei collaboration just keeps getting better and better and is still producing such enjoyable stuff. 
> 
> -M


Definitely a great series. I finished Destroy All Monsters and like the others it was really strong. That ending was definitely a twist I didn’t see coming and hope we get further developments with.

The first one is still my favorite!

----------


## Kirby101

I just read Friend of the Devil. (I know, I'm behind) Another excellent story, but it was darker than I was expecting. I know these are all Noir, but it was extra-Noir. 
Wonder what everyone thinks about Jacob Phillips' colors. I don't think he isn't talented (I enjoy his art on Texas Moon) and his palette is fine. But I sometimes find his use of strange swaths of color that don't correspond with the art to be distracting.

----------


## GemSaloon007

Pulp: The Process Edition



> The ultimate behind-the-scenes art book for all Brubaker and Phillips fans is finally here. See how the multiple award-winning creative team makes a graphic novel, from start to finish. Reproducing everything from Ed Brubaker's notebook entries about the Eisner Winning Best Graphic Novel PULP, to the script and Phillips breakdowns and pencils, to the final edited and polished book itself, in full color. See what the book started out as, what was changed in the final version before print, and go deep into Brubaker and Phillips's process.
> A beautifully designed oversized hardback, the PULP Process edition has everything a collector will want, including the full graphic novel itself, reproduced for the first time larger than comic size. A must-have for any hardcore Brubaker and Phillips fan.

----------


## GemSaloon007

Absolutely love this cover for Reckless #5

sVn9Bz4DutUh7zMRTTQOUOIMn4lNIWoVSV9UDvN6gi8.jpg

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

According to his Newsletter, Brubaker is working on adaptation of one of his books with an actor attached. Which seems like Reckless and Sebastian Stan. I'm hoping it'd Scene of the Crime tho.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Reckless volume 4 "The Ghost in You" comes out today.

----------


## your_name_here

Out of interest, what would you guys say is the best works from Brubaker and Phillips?

----------


## GemSaloon007

Their Criminal series is obviously fantastic. But the arc that really stands out for me in that series is The Last of the Innocent. Brilliantly written. Top notch artwork. A complete unflinching and uncompromising decent into the darkness that can inhabit a soul. How far will one man go to get what he desires?

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> Out of interest, what would you guys say is the best works from Brubaker and Phillips?


The Fade Out for me.

----------


## MRP

I love most and at least like them all, but off the top of my head I would go in the following order...

Criminal
Reckless
Fatale
Pulp
The Fade Out
Sleeper
Kill or Be Killed

I haven't read Incognito yet. 

-M

----------


## numberthirty

> I love most and at least like them all, but off the top of my head I would go in the following order...
> 
> Criminal
> Reckless
> Fatale
> Pulp
> The Fade Out
> Sleeper
> Kill or Be Killed
> ...


While it's certainly tough to get one's hands on?

It is probably the work that I am the most fond of personally.

Lots of aspects from the pair's other works all in one place.

Never mind that it is "Pulp..." fan hog heaven.

----------


## MRP

> While it's certainly tough to get one's hands on?
> 
> It is probably the work that I am the most fond of personally.
> 
> Lots of aspects from the pair's other works all in one place.
> 
> Never mind that it is "Pulp..." fan hog heaven.


I have most of both minis is singles form, but neither complete, and I keep forgetting to look for it when I occasionally get to go to a local show (there's one next Sunday so maybe?). So I have avoided picking up the trades. Are they currently in print?

-M

----------


## numberthirty

> I have most of both minis is singles form, but neither complete, and I keep forgetting to look for it when I occasionally get to go to a local show (there's one next Sunday so maybe?). So I have avoided picking up the trades. *Are they currently in print?*
> 
> -M


I don't believe that they are.

Seems like I got my old trades second hand on E-Bay, and that the pair have said that the series will probably not wind up back in print.

Little bit fuzzy on that last part, but I believe that they actually said so.

----------


## Hypo

Brubaker did mention in his newsletter back in 2019 that they would be looking to get new prints of the Incognito trades out through Image but obviously that never happened/hasn't happened yet.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://aiptcomics.com/2022/07/28/br...down-reckless/

Reckless's next entry "Follow me Down" gets an article with a release date and a synopsis.

----------


## Hypo

Info on "The World of Ed Brubaker and Sean Phillips" one-shot announced at SDCC

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://crimereads.com/exploring-a-r...h-ed-brubaker/

A new interview with Ed Brubaker about "Reckless" and "THe Ghost in You".

----------


## seanphillips

Pulp: The Process Edition is out today, after being stuck in transit for a few weeks.
https://imagecomics.com/comics/relea...ess-edition-hc

----------


## seanphillips

> Info on "The World of Ed Brubaker and Sean Phillips" one-shot announced at SDCC


Out today!

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

The next Reckless book comes out on Wednesday.  :Wink: .

----------


## Jekyll

> The next Reckless book comes out on Wednesday. .


It was the best one yet!!!! I am sad to see it will be on a little hiatus but glad it will be continuing.

----------


## Hypo

*Ed Brubaker and Sean Phillips tell a Jekyll-and-Hyde noir thriller in NIGHT FEVER graphic nove*

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> *Ed Brubaker and Sean Phillips tell a Jekyll-and-Hyde noir thriller in NIGHT FEVER graphic nove*


It sounds amazing and i can't wait.

----------


## MRP

Finally got the chance to read Follow Me Down this evening. Top notch stuff. The Reckless OGN might be my favorite things coming out in contemporary comics (Sakai's Usagi Yojimbo is its toughest competition for that spot)

-M

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...235270798/amp/

Some new details on "night fever".

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

https://aiptcomics.com/2023/01/11/im...w-night-fever/

Night fever preview pages. I think these were showcased already.

----------

